# Canon iP2770 external ink cartridge problem?



## ALEXCA (May 16, 2014)

My black ink level is about half left and the other CMY are over half left but for some reason the pictures that I printed which have more darker black/blue/purple colours in it are printing out with a green tint. It used to print out perfectly fine but then all of a sudden the green tint starts to appear.

I've researched a bit and it seems like the magenta ink is low but then the level is actually more than half left so I don't really understand. Is it because the magenta ink pipe is blocked?

I also noticed that the link levels on my external ink cartridges go down extremely slowly despite me printing loads. Is this normal because this is the first time I'm using it. The supply levels are finished as well when I checked the levels on my computer.


----------

